# !!

## 111

.          24.      ,   175, 275  600 ( )                .     50/50.             .    !    . 
  !

----------


## Ch!p

? _

----------

> .   **       24.      ,   175, 275  600 ( )                .     50/50.             .    !    . 
>   !

        ?

----------


## 23q

> ?

  , 
""()- 
1) ,    .    .
2)   ,   ,   ,   -.          . 
3)   -   ,  ,  ! 
 .

----------

(       ..)    -   ,       ,  ?

----------


## tayatlas

> ......   175, 275  600 ( )                .     50/50.

       -   ?   ?     ,   " "?  
    !    50/50   ?    ()            ( ) ? 
        ?     ?      ?     :     ?

----------

